# SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2012



## SEARCHER (Jun 23, 2012)

*Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!*









*SETI.Germany invites all BOINC teams to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2012. It takes place from 15.08.2012 up to 29.08.2012.*

*We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team. Information about the Wow! Race 2012, an exciting race concept and a registration form can be found here:*

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow_2012/anmeldung.php?lang=en

*( Partly under construction )*








 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## Bow (Jun 23, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## SEARCHER (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello Bow,

please visit the Register Site by us and participate by this comming Event.

 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello Team techPowerUp!,

*now Summer Holidays by your Team ?*






 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jul 3, 2012)

*Missing*

 *Hello Friends from Team techPowerUp!*,


*Zodiac Team " ARIES " User are missing*








 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow_2012//anmeldung.php?&lang=en



 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow_2012//anmeldung.php?&lang=en


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow_2012//anmeldung.php?&lang=en


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 4, 2012)

*Zodiac Team " TAURUS " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow_2012//anmeldung.php?&lang=en


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2012)

I may devote some of my crunching rigs to this.


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 5, 2012)

*Welcome*

 Hello *ThE_MaD_ShOt*,

I send you a very warm *Welcome* to this Event and I hope you enjoy it.


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 7, 2012)

*Zodiac Team " PISCES " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow_2012//anmeldung.php?&lang=en


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 12, 2012)

*Search*








*Zodiac Team " PISCES " User are missing*









http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow_2012//anmeldung.php?&lang=en


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8m6IbItrgk


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## gopal (Aug 12, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 14, 2012)

*Info*







*The Time is running out and in 1 DAY start the WOW-Event 2012*








*I hope you and your equipment are ready when it start*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1D9mCRWwQk


*See you soon*


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Aug 30, 2012)

*Thank you*







*The WOW-Event by Team SETI.Germany is Finished now.*


*And here you can see the Winners :*


http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow_2012/sieger.php?&lang=en


*Team SETI.Germany thanks all Participants.*


 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------

